# Estreia do Documentário "No Caminho dos Tornados"



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2015 às 21:29)

Boa noite!

Após longos meses de trabalho, temos o prazer de anunciar que o primeiro episódio do nosso documentário "No Caminho dos Tornados", irá estrear online já no próximo dia 09 de Janeiro de 2016. 

Coloquem já nas vossas agendas! Irá estar disponível em www.troposfera.pt

Entretanto, podem ficar já com um "cheirinho" do doc!


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

Muita curiosidade em torno do documentário!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2015 às 22:34)

AnDré disse:


> Muita curiosidade em torno do documentário!




Estava a ver que ninguém metia um comentário que fosse... eheh

Mais uns dias e matas a curiosidade... mas só em parte... que ainda vão haver depois mais uns 4 ou 5 episódios...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

Hmmmm...

Actividade eléctrica pertinho de vós. Estou curioso para ver a reacção da equipa. 
Aguardo pelo dia 9. Olha que bem escolhida a data - a última vez que as estradas ficaram intransitáveis pela neve aqui em Paços de Ferreira!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

não comentei nada porque não achei necessário mas também estou muito curioso! Vi o "trailer" e adorei!! Mal posso esperar 
Já agora já têm uma data para o lançamento dos outros episódios?


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> não comentei nada porque não achei necessário mas também estou muito curioso! Vi o "trailer" e adorei!! Mal posso esperar
> Já agora já têm uma data para o lançamento dos outros episódios?



Eheh! A ideia é ir lançando os episódios de 2 em 2 semanas... agora... isto é se correr sempre tudo bem  Mas não queremos prolongar as estreias de cada episódio muito mais que isso ...
Em principio, sempre que lançarmos um episódio, já teremos uma data prevista para o seguinte e anunciaremos a mesma...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Actividade eléctrica pertinho de vós. Estou curioso para ver a reacção da equipa.
> Aguardo pelo dia 9. Olha que bem escolhida a data - a última vez que as estradas ficaram intransitáveis pela neve aqui em Paços de Ferreira!




Ehhe! Actividade eléctrica não faltou, de facto!


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

Mais um "curioso" a aguardar ansiosamente pelo documentário! 
E conheço pessoalmente a mais de um dos actores! 

A que horas fica online, a que horas!? 

Abraço e obrigado a vocês!


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2015 às 13:35)

Venha lá esse documentário! Sou mais um que está ansiosamente à espera!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

actioman disse:


> Mais um "curioso" a aguardar ansiosamente pelo documentário!
> E conheço pessoalmente a mais de um dos actores!
> 
> A que horas fica online, a que horas!?
> ...



Se não houver nenhum contratempo, deve ir para o ar por volta das 20h00.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2015 às 22:32)

MSantos disse:


> Venha lá esse documentário! Sou mais um que está ansiosamente à espera!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Já agora, se quiserem e puderem partilhar pelos vossos contactos (pelo menos pelos amantes da meteorologia), a malta agradece! 

E um Bom Ano de 2016 para todos!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 00:47)

Estou ansioso por esse documentário sempre gostei de documentários desse tipo 
Obrigado


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2015 às 02:00)

Epá muito bom!


Dia nove, ainda falta tanto!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2016 às 10:31)

É já este Sábado.. não se esqueçam!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

Não esquecemos... Estou em "pulgas"!


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

Sábado estarei atento para não perder o 1º episódio deste documentário!  Aguardo com expectativa  .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

É hoje,venha lá isso!!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> É hoje,venha lá isso!!



Isso mesmo! É já hoje! Já está em contagem decrescente!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Isso mesmo! É já hoje! Já está em contagem decrescente!



Segundo consta lá para às 20h sai do forno.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

Isso mesmo! 20h! eheh!

Antes disso, acho que vamos ainda "oferecer" também o link para um álbum das nossas fotos registadas por lá!
Mantenham-se atentos ao face de Troposfera. Em breve anunciaremos o link...


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Jan 2016 às 18:17)

O que eu vibrei com as 5 temporadas dos Storm Chasers no Discovery, e pelas fotos e trailer, o vosso trabalho parece estar bem à altura se não melhor.
Estou super ansioso pela estreia, estarei na "1ª fila" .
Acabei de fazer nova visita ao site e as fotos (algumas) já estão disponíveis, e são simplesmente .


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2016 às 18:26)

Portugal Storms disse:


> O que eu vibrei com as 5 temporadas dos Storm Chasers no Discovery, e pelas fotos e trailer, o vosso trabalho parece estar bem à altura se não melhor.
> Estou super ansioso pela estreia, estarei na "1ª fila" .
> Acabei de fazer nova visita ao site e as fotos (algumas) já estão disponíveis, e são simplesmente .




Ehhe! Obrigado!

Sim, as fotos já estão disponíveis. A partir do site conseguem ver o nosso álbum!

Ou então a partir daqui.





Enquanto o episódio não vai para o ar... podem ir vendo umas fotos!


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 19:42)

A menos de 20 minutos de estrear o novo documentário "No Caminho dos Tornados" .

Já vi as fotos e estão muito boas, parabéns a todos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2016 às 20:22)

Excelente! Parabéns... Qualidade profissional!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

Os meus sinceros parabéns pelo primeiro episódio do documentário. Realização extremamente profissional e organizada! Venha o próximo episódio, conseguem deixar o pessoal em pulgas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 20:32)

Anunciou á pouco no Jornal da Noite da SIC, onde disseram que iam falar sobre a estreia do documentário.
Muito bom, recomendo a todos os interessados que vejam.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Muito bom! Parabéns a todos, excelente realização. Venha o 2º


----------



## sielwolf (9 Jan 2016 às 21:06)

Acabou de dar.. Parabéns


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:08)

Deu agora mesmo uma breve entrevista com os caçadores de tempestades da Troposfera.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2016 às 21:19)

Em nome da Troposfera, obrigado a todos pelos comentários! 

E para quem ainda não viu ou não se apercebeu, o primeiro episódio está já online!


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2016 às 22:38)

Acabei mesmo agora de ver o 1º episódio e desde já dou os sinceros parabéns a todos os envolvidos, acredito que não tenha sido nada fácil partir para esta aventura, são realmente estas coisas que nos fascinam nesta área da Meteorologia que tão imprevisível é . Já nem consigo esperar pelo 2º episódio!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Muito bom, bastante profissional,foi inteligente da vossa parte ocuparem grande parte do 1º episódio com bastante teoria, para então nos próximos episódios surgir a esperada acção.
Parabéns, vai ser certamente um sucesso.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2016 às 00:30)

Excelente!! Uma verdadeira maravilha o poder acompanhar esta equipa de pioneiros em acção no país dos tornados!
Boa produção e também grafismo de nível pro! 

Muitas caras conhecidas  e por isso mais emoção ainda! Até dá gosto dizer aos familiares e amigos, "olhem são os *MEUS *colegas do fórum" 

Muito obrigado e cá esperamos pelo 2º episódio!

Um abraço!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Muito obrigado a todos pelos comentários! Só nos dá mais motivação para tentar fazer ainda melhor nos próximos
O 2.º episódio será para breve..


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Excelente trabalho .
Ansioso pelos próximos episódios.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2016 às 22:08)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Excelente trabalho .
> Ansioso pelos próximos episódios.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2016 às 09:51)

bom doc. 

claro que os conceitos teóricos já são matéria mais que sabida, o caviar virá nos episódios seguintes. 

ps: a santinha devia estar fora da van e não dentro... se não fosse pra mais nada sempre podia servir de pára-raios.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

Agreste disse:


> bom doc.
> 
> claro que os conceitos teóricos já são matéria mais que sabida, o caviar virá nos episódios seguintes.
> 
> ps: a santinha devia estar fora da van e não dentro... se não fosse pra mais nada sempre podia servir de pára-raios.



Ehehe!
Obrigado Agreste!


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

Boas

Obrigado pelos vosso comentários.

actionpiriquitaman um grande abraço


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2016 às 21:06)

O 2.º está para breve...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Ora e aqui está o anúncio da data do 2.º episódio! É já este próximo Sábado, dia 23 Janeiro, pelas 21h! Contamos com todos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Ora e aqui está o anúncio da data do 2.º episódio! É já este próximo Sábado, dia 23 Janeiro, pelas 21h! Contamos com todos!



Bela prenda de anos que vou ter!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

É já hoje, pelas 21h00! Não percam o nosso segundo episódio, "Alta Voltagem"! 
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/episodios


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2016 às 21:09)

O nosso segundo episódio, "Alta Voltagem", já se encontra online.
Esperamos que gostem.
Podem ver aqui
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/episodios


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2016 às 21:22)

Quando acabar de fazer o jantar vou-me sentar e ver o 2º episódio eheh  .


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

criz0r disse:


> Quando acabar de fazer o jantar vou-me sentar e ver o 2º episódio eheh  .


Um excelente programa para a noite


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2016 às 23:09)

ecobcg disse:


> O nosso segundo episódio, "Alta Voltagem", já se encontra online.
> Esperamos que gostem.
> Podem ver aqui
> http://troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/episodios


Parabéns por mais um episódio. Sem dúvida, muita voltagem no ar! 

As cenas do próximo episódio fazem antever bastante acção! Espero que saia do forme em breve!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2016 às 23:14)

AnDré disse:


> Parabéns por mais um episódio. Sem dúvida, muita voltagem no ar!
> 
> As cenas do próximo episódio fazem antever bastante acção! Espero que saia do forme em breve!


Eheh! Obrigado! A ver o que o próximo episódio vai trazer...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Jan 2016 às 23:52)




----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2016 às 03:04)

Bem, este episódio foi muito bom , realmente estas trovoadas made in USA são qualquer coisa de megalómano, quantidade enorme de raios em segundos, torres brutais enfim era tão bom irmos ali ao virar da esquina até ao Interior para vermos algo assim. Aquele Tornado no trailer do 3º Episódio já me está aqui a dar uma vontade.. eheh!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2016 às 11:05)

criz0r disse:


> Bem, este episódio foi muito bom , realmente estas trovoadas made in USA são qualquer coisa de megalómano, quantidade enorme de raios em segundos, torres brutais enfim era tão bom irmos ali ao virar da esquina até ao Interior para vermos algo assim. Aquele Tornado no trailer do 3º Episódio já me está aqui a dar uma vontade.. eheh!



Obrigado criz0r!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

Já agora, fica aqui o link directo para o 2.º episódio.
Enquanto não sai o 3.º, podem ir vendo este e o 1.º também 


Teaser do 3.º episódio:


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

E é já no dia 13 que estreia o próximo episódio! Juntem-se a nós!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

Trailer do episódio "Aviso de Tornado", a estrear dia 13 de fevereiro. 
Convidamos todos vós a assistir a mais um episódio do documentário "No Caminho dos Tornados". 
Prometemos muita adrenalina e finalmente algo por qual tanto ansiavam...

‪#‎Troposfera‬ ‪#‎AvisodeTornado‬ ‪#‎NoCaminhodosTornados‬


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

Mais umas imagenzitas do novo episódio, que estreia já esta Sábado, dia 13, pelas 21h! Já agendaram?


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Tudo pronto para amanhã! 
Juntem-se a nós neste "Aviso de Tornado" 
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/episodios


----------



## ecobcg (13 Fev 2016 às 21:06)

E estamos online!


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

ecobcg disse:


> E estamos online!



Parabéns por mais um episódio!
Acreditem que é um verdadeiro prazer ver esta série. Não só pelo entusiasmo e por conhecer cada um de vocês pessoalmente, como também pela forma didáctica como abordam cada aspecto! 

Venha o próximo! E muitas vénias ao vosso trabalho!


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Não posso de deixar de agradecer uma vez mais esta excelente série! De nível pro! Que pena nenhum canal de TV se ter interessado por isto, vocês ganhavam umas coroas para a próxima caçada e chegava certamente a mais publico! Porque afinal por cá também à gente amadora que faz coisas de nível profissional. E como o André diz e bem, muito didáctico. Certamente que será uma referência de futuro para quem goste do tema, seja de forma amadora ou profissional!
Eu quando vejo uma série por norma vou guardando os episódios e apenas no final de cada temporada a vejo de rajada , mas esta por ser especial, tenho-a visto a cada publicação!
Venha o próximo!

A malta aqui da casa anda distraída, esperava mais entusiasmo e participação, até para sentirem o apoio e entusiasmo de todos nós!
Eu digo presente! E agradeço imenso esta obra-prima da meteorologia amadora portuguesa com requintes de grande profissionalismo! 

Abraço aqui dos alentejos quase Espanha!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2016 às 22:26)

Muito Obrigado André! É sempre uma motivação extra ver que conseguimos "tocar" nem que seja uma única pessoa! Abraço!



AnDré disse:


> Parabéns por mais um episódio!
> Acreditem que é um verdadeiro prazer ver esta série. Não só pelo entusiasmo e por conhecer cada um de vocês pessoalmente, como também pela forma didáctica como abordam cada aspecto!
> 
> Venha o próximo! E muitas vénias ao vosso trabalho!




E muito obrigado também actionman... permite-me o desabafo também, tal como referes numa das tuas frases... também esperávamos um pouco mais de entusiasmo, pelo menos da parte daqueles que fazem parte desta comunidade! Mas já sabemos que o povo português é assim mesmo...

De qualquer modo, a nossa motivação é enorme e fazemos isto por gostamos, por que adoramos, e criar algo novo em Portugal, não só com imagens de acção, mas também com muitos aspectos pedagógicos, é um dos nossos objectivos, e que penso que conseguimos atingir! Com mais ou menos visualizações e apoio, continuaremos a tentar que cada novo episódio seja melhor que o anterior... e a motivação será sempre elevada.... Abraço!



actioman disse:


> Não posso de deixar de agradecer uma vez mais esta excelente série! De nível pro! Que pena nenhum canal de TV se ter interessado por isto, vocês ganhavam umas coroas para a próxima caçada e chegava certamente a mais publico! Porque afinal por cá também à gente amadora que faz coisas de nível profissional. E como o André diz e bem, muito didáctico. Certamente que será uma referência de futuro para quem goste do tema, seja de forma amadora ou profissional!
> Eu quando vejo uma série por norma vou guardando os episódios e apenas no final de cada temporada a vejo de rajada , mas esta por ser especial, tenho-a visto a cada publicação!
> Venha o próximo!
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Fev 2016 às 23:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Muito Obrigado André! É sempre uma motivação extra ver que conseguimos "tocar" nem que seja uma única pessoa! Abraço!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caro Bruno Gonçalves!
Acredita que o entusiasmo tem sido mesmo muito. E estou extremamente surpreendido pela positiva com a qualidade excecional dos episódios que já vi (várias vezes, diga-se!). E espero ansiosamente pelos próximos... Nem sempre cá em casa compreendem muito bem - Lá estás tu a ver outra vez isso - mas parece-me que é uma coisa que se passa um pouco com todos nós, amantes da meteorologia!
E não desanimem, tu e os restante membros da vossa equipa, com a aparente falta de entusiasmo do público! Falando por mim, é claro, confesso que a preguiça para vos fazer o louvor público tem falado mais alto. Mas agora, chegou a altura de vos dar os parabéns por esta excelente iniciativa. Sinceramente, a qualidade daquilo que produziram é de nível profissional em todos os aspetos. E deixem-me dizer mais: Vou usar partes dos episódios nas aulas de Ciências Naturais do 8.º Ano, no tema relacionado com as perturbações nos Ecossistemas causadas por catástrofes naturais. É um excelente recurso didático para ensinar o que é o tempo severo e, a partir daí, explorar outros conteúdos! Estou a preparar essas aulas, que desenvolverei durante a próxima semana. Dar-vos-ei o feedback da reação dos alunos!
Mais uma vez, parabéns! E mal posso esperar pelo próximo episódio!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Caro Bruno Gonçalves!
> Acredita que o entusiasmo tem sido mesmo muito. E estou extremamente surpreendido pela positiva com a qualidade excecional dos episódios que já vi (várias vezes, diga-se!). E espero ansiosamente pelos próximos... Nem sempre cá em casa compreendem muito bem - Lá estás tu a ver outra vez isso - mas parece-me que é uma coisa que se passa um pouco com todos nós, amantes da meteorologia!
> E não desanimem, tu e os restante membros da vossa equipa, com a aparente falta de entusiasmo do público! Falando por mim, é claro, confesso que a preguiça para vos fazer o louvor público tem falado mais alto. Mas agora, chegou a altura de vos dar os parabéns por esta excelente iniciativa. Sinceramente, a qualidade daquilo que produziram é de nível profissional em todos os aspetos. E deixem-me dizer mais: Vou usar partes dos episódios nas aulas de Ciências Naturais do 8.º Ano, no tema relacionado com as perturbações nos Ecossistemas causadas por catástrofes naturais. É um excelente recurso didático para ensinar o que é o tempo severo e, a partir daí, explorar outros conteúdos! Estou a preparar essas aulas, que desenvolverei durante a próxima semana. Dar-vos-ei o feedback da reação dos alunos!
> Mais uma vez, parabéns! E mal posso esperar pelo próximo episódio!



Obrigado Prof BioGeo! 
E não é questão de estarmos a querer louvores públicos de todos os que vêem os episódio! Longe disso! Dá para ver quem tem acompanhado, nem que seja por um "gosto" colocado...é uma minoria... mas nem que fosse uma única pessoa... já cumpria um dos nossos objectivos...

Apenas nos deixa um pouco surpreendidos alguma "indiferença" com que a série tem tido, da grande parte dos membros deste fórum... mas não é isso que nos vai desmotivar também...

E dá-nos grande satisfação ver que o nosso trabalho está já a ter alguma utilidade na acção pedagógica dos alunos! Se necessitares de algo, é só dizer!
Abraço!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

Próximo episódio já está no "forno"....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Fev 2016 às 05:25)

Vi os 2 primeiros episódios e achei brutal! Entretanto tenho-me esquecido de ver o resto mas não se preocupem que irei pôr em dia. Muitos parabéns pelo vosso trabalho. Está brutal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2016 às 10:40)

Em altas!

Na 1ª pagina do Portal Sapo:

http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...-a-aventura-pode-ser-vista-neste-documentario


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vi os 2 primeiros episódios e achei brutal! Entretanto tenho-me esquecido de ver o resto mas não se preocupem que irei pôr em dia. Muitos parabéns pelo vosso trabalho. Está brutal.



 Obrigado!



Flaviense21 disse:


> Em altas!
> 
> Na 1ª pagina do Portal Sapo:
> 
> http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...-a-aventura-pode-ser-vista-neste-documentario



É verdade... vai havendo algum interesse na matéria 
obrigado!


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 19:08)

Vamos ao 4º! Wating!! 

E algum link com a reportagem da SIC quando publicaram o 1º Ep. não existe!?


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

actioman disse:


> Vamos ao 4º! Wating!!
> 
> E algum link com a reportagem da SIC quando publicaram o 1º Ep. não existe!?



Eheh!

Tipo isto? 
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...e-tempestades-portugueses-a-conquista-dos-EUA

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Eheh!
> 
> Tipo isto?
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...e-tempestades-portugueses-a-conquista-dos-EUA
> ...




Ora nem mais!!! 

Obrigadão!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

actioman disse:


> Ora nem mais!!!
> 
> Obrigadão!



De nada! 

Temos mais alguns vídeos reunidos numa playlist no SAPO

Não a consigo é meter aqui...


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

ecobcg disse:


> De nada!
> 
> Temos mais alguns vídeos reunidos numa playlist no SAPO
> 
> Não a consigo é meter aqui...



Assim que estiver em local com net rápida vou vêr!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2016 às 20:05)

actioman disse:


> Assim que estiver em local com net rápida vou vêr!


é só um pequeno apanhado... nomeadamente uns vídeos no programa do Alvim...


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

ecobcg disse:


> é só um pequeno apanhado... nomeadamente uns vídeos no programa do Alvim...



Isso nunca saiu em versão completa na net pois não?


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

actioman disse:


> Isso nunca saiu em versão completa na net pois não?



Infelizmente não...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 11:12)

Este fim-de-semana anunciaremos a data do 4.º Episódio!
Um episódio mais dedicado ao National Weather Center, com entrevistas muito interessantes! A não perder!  Mas também teremos um bom dia de caçada....


----------



## ecobcg (29 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

E aqui fica o trailer do 4.º episódio... com data de estreia no próximo dia 06 de Março!  Estão todos convidados!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

Vocês em destaque no SAPO:


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2016 às 18:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vocês em destaque no SAPO:


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

É hoje!  Não percam o 4.º episódio! A partir das 21h00 no nosso site http://bit.ly/1QpbBAr


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2016 às 21:16)

4.º Episódio online! 

Esperamos que gostem!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Mar 2016 às 21:43)

Excelente! Que experiência fantástica a visita ao NWC... Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2016 às 09:20)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Excelente! Que experiência fantástica a visita ao NWC... Obrigado pela partilha!


 Obrigado pelo comentário! o NWC é de facto uma experiência fantástica!


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

Qualquer meteorologista do IPMA, que tenha realmente amor à camisola, ao ver este episódio ficará no mínimo frustrado.
Incrível como o nosso instituto está a anos luz do NWC.

É certo a nossa pequena escala, assim como o número reduzido de ocorrências de fenómenos extremos, podem ser um justificativo de muito atraso.
A verba anual (falta dela) também pode explicar muita coisa, mas... Não deixa de ser frustrante.

Parabéns por mais um episódio, e por terem aberto as portas do NWC a todos!


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2016 às 16:36)

Excelente!
Realmente outro mundo o NWC! Tecnologia de ponta, protótipos, enfim desbravar caminho em todos os sentidos!

E um funnel cloud! 

Uma pergunta, naquele momento em que todos resolveram voltar para trás e vocês também, depois viram o que meteorológicamente se passou lá mais para a frente? Ou seja, se tivessem continuado (e acho que fizeram muito bem, nunca arriscar à maluca!) o que iria acontecer?

Abraço e muito obrigado por esta aventura tão incrível!

E já reparei que a cada episódio a duração dos mesmos vai aumentando, o que é excelente!!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2016 às 20:49)

AnDré disse:


> Qualquer meteorologista do IPMA, que tenha realmente amor à camisola, ao ver este episódio ficará no mínimo frustrado.
> Incrível como o nosso instituto está a anos luz do NWC.
> 
> É certo a nossa pequena escala, assim como o número reduzido de ocorrências de fenómenos extremos, podem ser um justificativo de muito atraso.
> ...



Obrigado André! O NWC é de facto uma "instituição" à parte! De portas abertas para o público, completamente cooperantes e com um nível de integração, interacção, investigação, etc... imenso! Obviamente que as condições meteorológica spor lá obrigam-nos a estar o mais possível preparados...mas é outra visão.... todos aqueles radares que aparecem no episódio (pelo menos na parte com o Jim Kurdzo), foram construídos pelos alunos da faculdade, em trabalhos de investigação ou em alguma tese de doutoramento... é muito à frente! 



actioman disse:


> Excelente!
> Realmente outro mundo o NWC! Tecnologia de ponta, protótipos, enfim desbravar caminho em todos os sentidos!
> 
> E um funnel cloud!
> ...



obrigado também actionman! 

Bem, quanto à questão que colocas, se tivéssemos avançado e conseguido passar aquela parte Norte da supercélula, possivelmente ficaríamos posicionados no que eles chamam de "Bear's cage"  ou seja, mesmo entre o nucleo da supercélula e a zona do gancho. Aquela supercélula ganhou Aviso de Tornado pouco depois com um bom "Hook Echo"! Uns dias antes tínhamos tentado passar uma situação similar numa outra supercélula, mas as rajadas violentes e a chuva intensa, fizeram-nos recuar. Aqui nem  tentamos entrar, visto também os outros caçadores nem terem pensado 2 vezes para voltar atrás, e fizemos o mesmo... Nunca saberemos se conseguíamos passar ali ou não... mas são decisões que temos que tomar na hora...

Podemos entretanto ir dizendo que a parte mais pedagógica e com pivots mais técnicos já terá sido, na quase totalidade, coberta nestes 4 primeiros episódios. Estes próximos 2 que aí vêm, posso já adiantar que serão as imagens mais "power"  

Fica aqui entretanto o 4.º episódio!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

Excelente episódio, não tenho comentado, mas tenho seguido com muito agrado e admiração, pois isto está realmente profissional!!
Entretanto,  segunda contas parece que vem aí o "molho", venha lá isso. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2016 às 21:30)

Também não tenho comentado, mas vocês estão de parabéns! Não perdi um único episódio! Dá para encher bem a barriga, já que não temos nada disto por bandas portuguesas. Mal posso esperar pelo próximo episódio!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2016 às 23:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente episódio, não tenho comentado, mas tenho seguido com muito agrado e admiração, pois isto está realmente profissional!!
> Entretanto,  segunda contas parece que vem aí o "molho", venha lá isso.
> 
> Cumprimentos





Tiagolco disse:


> Também não tenho comentado, mas vocês estão de parabéns! Não perdi um único episódio! Dá para encher bem a barriga, já que não temos nada disto por bandas portuguesas. Mal posso esperar pelo próximo episódio!



Obrigado mais uma vez pelos comentários!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

Ora e o 5.º episódio já está no "forno"... 

Fica aqui um "cheirinho"!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

Mais umas imagens do episódio que vai sair em breve


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 23:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais umas imagens do episódio que vai sair em breve


Mal posso esperar!!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2016 às 23:14)

E mais um pequeno aperitivo!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mar 2016 às 21:32)

E já agora, aqui fica o trailer deste próximo 5.º episódio!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2016 às 14:08)

Temos um Passatempo a decorrer!  participem também! 


PASSATEMPO!! Ganha acesso exclusivo ao episódio "Supercélula" antes da grande estreia! 

Hoje é o Dia Mundial da Meteorologia! E para o comemorar, vamos oferecer acesso exclusivo ao episódio "Supercélula" antes da estreia, através do nosso passatempo no Instagram! Aqui vai o passatempo:
. Tens de ser seguidor na nossa conta Instagram - troposfera.apma;
. Coloca a tua melhor foto/vídeo de tempestades que já registaste no teu Instagram;
. Na foto/vídeo deves fazer tag ao nosso perfil troposfera.apma e usar "Passatempo ‪#‎NoCaminhodosTornados‬" na descrição;
. O teu perfil deverá estar público para que seja possível vermos a tua foto/vídeo em participação;
. Só será permitida uma foto/vídeo por participante;
. A equipa Troposfera fará a selecção das 3 melhores fotos/vídeos irá anunciar os grandes vencedores na próxima sexta-feira!

Boa sorte a todos! Estamos ansiosos para ver as vossas imagens espetaculares.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2016 às 21:15)

Ora e aqui fica o nosso 5.º episódio da série ‪#‎NoCaminhodosTornados‬! Juntem-se a nós e venham sentir o que é estar perto de uma‪ #‎Supercélula‬ !
‪#‎Troposfera‬


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 00:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Ora e aqui fica o nosso 5.º episódio da série ‪#‎NoCaminhodosTornados‬! Juntem-se a nós e venham sentir o que é estar perto de uma‪ #‎Supercélula‬ !
> ‪#‎Troposfera‬


Boas!
É só para dizer que acabei de ver este episódio e gostei imenso. Talvez tenha sido o que gostei mais, não desvalorizando os outros claro.
Já agora, vocês publicam as fotos que tiraram em algum lado? Gostaria de vê-las.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2016 às 11:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> É só para dizer que acabei de ver este episódio e gostei imenso. Talvez tenha sido o que gostei mais, não desvalorizando os outros claro.
> Já agora, vocês publicam as fotos que tiraram em algum lado? Gostaria de vê-las.



Bom dia e muito obrigado pelo comentário!  Pelo menos uma pessoa com opinião sobre o episódio! 

Quanto às fotos, temos no nosso site uma secção de acesso às fotos, ou podes ver directamente neste link
Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 13:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia e muito obrigado pelo comentário!  Pelo menos uma pessoa com opinião sobre o episódio!
> 
> Quanto às fotos, temos no nosso site uma secção de acesso às fotos, ou podes ver directamente neste link
> Obrigado!


Ahaha de nada! Mas a sério...que fotos de sonho!!


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2016 às 18:55)

Está tudo tímido, com vergonha de comentar.

Eu só vi o episódio na passada 5ªfeira, e mais uma vez, não desiludiu. 
Continuo espantado com a quantidade de material que trouxeram do lado de lá do Atlântico. Uma enorme bagagem! 

Fiquei curioso quanto ao próximo episódio. Numa altura que a série parece aproximar-se do fim...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2016 às 19:41)

AnDré disse:


> Está tudo tímido, com vergonha de comentar.
> 
> Eu só vi o episódio na passada 5ªfeira, e mais uma vez, não desiludiu.
> Continuo espantado com a quantidade de material que trouxeram do lado de lá do Atlântico. Uma enorme bagagem!
> ...



Eheh! Obrigado André!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Abr 2016 às 21:09)

Também só tive oportunidade de ver o episódio ontem (Domingo, 3). Estive uns dias pelos Algarves e só tinha a internet do telemóvel... Mal cheguei cá acima fui logo ver! E, mais uma vez, só posso atribuir a classificação de Excelente! Sinceros parabéns pela qualidade do material que produziram e pela enorme dedicação que demonstram! E muito obrigado pela partilha! É quase como se também lá estivesse! Fantástico mesmo!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2016 às 23:40)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Também só tive oportunidade de ver o episódio ontem (Domingo, 3). Estive uns dias pelos Algarves e só tinha a internet do telemóvel... Mal cheguei cá acima fui logo ver! E, mais uma vez, só posso atribuir a classificação de Excelente! Sinceros parabéns pela qualidade do material que produziram e pela enorme dedicação que demonstram! E muito obrigado pela partilha! É quase como se também lá estivesse! Fantástico mesmo!



Mais uma vez, muito obrigado 

Estamos na reta final... mas ainda temos algumas coisas interessantes a mostrar!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

O nosso próximo episódio "Épico" reserva momentos incríveis para os nossos seguidores. Não percas as tempestades mais épicas do planeta! 

Brevemente...! partilhem com os vossos amigos!

#Troposfera #NoCaminhodosTornados #Épico


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Abr 2016 às 22:06)

ecobcg disse:


> O nosso próximo episódio "Épico" reserva momentos incríveis para os nossos seguidores. Não percas as tempestades mais épicas do planeta!
> 
> Brevemente...! partilhem com os vossos amigos!
> 
> #Troposfera #NoCaminhodosTornados #Épico


Fico à espera! 
Só pela foto já cativa bastante!! Muito bom!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2016 às 16:07)

Mesmo debaixo "dela"!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Mesmo debaixo "dela"!



Brutal, isso promete.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2016 às 00:14)

Mais um "cheirinho" do que aí vem!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Abr 2016 às 14:16)

A estreia do 6.º episódio está para breve! 

A data será anunciada esta noite.

Entretanto, começamos também a divulgar algumas imagens dos elementos da nossa equipa, em formato caricatura! 

Fica aqui a primeira, com o Artur. 






Trabalho de Caricaturas Candido Artesul


----------



## ecobcg (23 Abr 2016 às 10:50)

E é já dia 30 de Abril que estreia o nosso último episódio!


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2016 às 11:44)

ecobcg disse:


> E é já dia 30 de Abril que estreia o nosso último episódio!



Venha ele!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2016 às 13:06)

ecobcg disse:


> E é já dia 30 de Abril que estreia o nosso último episódio!


Vou ter saudades...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2016 às 20:07)

Mais umas caricaturas aqui do pessoal #NoCaminhodosTornados


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2016 às 20:08)

E mais umas imagens do próximo episódio, para aguçar o apetite


----------



## ecobcg (28 Abr 2016 às 21:49)

Lamentamos informar, mas por motivos de este ser o nosso último episódio, estamos a trabalhar de forma cuidada e sem pressas, para que o mesmo fique com a maior qualidade possível e com as melhores imagens "severas" possíveis! Queremos garantir que este seja um episódio #Épico mesmo! 

Dessa forma, teremos que fazer um pequeno adiamento da sua data de estreia, que irá passar, assim, para dia 07 de Maio às 20h00. 

Pedimos desde já as nossas desculpas, mas vão ver que vai valer a pena esperar só mais uns dias! 

#Troposfera #NoCaminhodosTornados


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2016 às 15:21)

Não esquecer... hoje é a estreia do nosso episódio 6


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2016 às 20:04)

Boa noite,
E aqui fica então o link do tão aguardado 6.º episódio da nossa série No Caminho dos Tornados, com tudo para ser um episódio #Épico!  Esperemos que gostem e agradecemos feedback e partilha do mesmo! Obrigado!
#NoCaminhodosTornados
#Troposfera


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Mai 2016 às 22:24)

Mais uma vez, excelente! Além das imagens épicas, épico foi também o facto de estar a assistir ao episódio ao mesmo tempo que a frente aqui chegava e o céu simplesmente desabava (aliás, ainda chove com muita intensidade)! ÉPICO!!!

Parabéns!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> E aqui fica então o link do tão aguardado 6.º episódio da nossa série No Caminho dos Tornados, com tudo para ser um episódio #Épico!  Esperemos que gostem e agradecemos feedback e partilha do mesmo! Obrigado!
> #NoCaminhodosTornados
> #Troposfera


É uma pena não terem conseguido atingir o vosso objetivo, mas terem experienciado e sentido a adrenalina de estar debaixo de uma "supercélula dos EUA" já deve ter bastado. Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho incrível! É um orgulho ver portugueses com coragem suficiente para enfrentar a mãe natureza desta forma.
Obrigado!


----------



## actioman (8 Mai 2016 às 13:39)

Ainda não tive oportunidade de ver o o 5º ep. - Supercélula e este último 6º - Épico.
Por vezes tenho intervalos aqui e ali, mas é material bom demais para ser visualizado de qualquer maneira e em qualquer lado!
Isto merece um bom ecrã em casa e tranquilo! A ver se os vejo hoje à noite!

Renovo os meus Parabéns a toda a equipa, material muito bom e muito bem trabalhado! Profissional mesmo!

E as caricaturas dos restantes membros: Henrique Santos e Saúl Monteiro!? 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mai 2016 às 14:36)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Mais uma vez, excelente! Além das imagens épicas, épico foi também o facto de estar a assistir ao episódio ao mesmo tempo que a frente aqui chegava e o céu simplesmente desabava (aliás, ainda chove com muita intensidade)! ÉPICO!!!
> 
> Parabéns!



Muito obrigado pelos comentários!  De facto, calhou um dia "Invernal" para esta estreia! 



Tiagolco disse:


> É uma pena não terem conseguido atingir o vosso objetivo, mas terem experienciado e sentido a adrenalina de estar debaixo de uma "supercélula dos EUA" já deve ter bastado. Muitos parabéns pelo trabalho incrível! É um orgulho ver portugueses com coragem suficiente para enfrentar a mãe natureza desta forma.
> Obrigado



Eheh! Obrigado também pelos comentários! Não conseguimos o objectivo "tornado", mas andamos lá perto e conseguimos muitos outros. Aprendemos imenso e foi uma experiência formidável...  E tentamos colocar tudo isso neste documentário, de forma a transmitir aos pessoal de Portugal tudo o que vivenciámos!

Pena não haver nenhum interesse por parte de 99% dos portugueses... mas isso já seria de esperar...!



actioman disse:


> Ainda não tive oportunidade de ver o o 5º ep. - Supercélula e este último 6º - Épico.
> Por vezes tenho intervalos aqui e ali, mas é material bom demais para ser visualizado de qualquer maneira e em qualquer lado!
> Isto merece um bom ecrã em casa e tranquilo! A ver se os vejo hoje à noite!
> 
> ...



Obrigado também pelos comentários! Ficamos a aguardar que vejas os episódios em falta! 

Já agora, ficam as caricaturas em falta :


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 22:58)

Só consegui ver agora o episódio, excelente, quero dar os parabéns a toda equipa, acredito que foi uma experiência enriquecedora que vos vai marcar para sempre, de forma bem positiva certamente.
Quanto ao resto, compreendo perfeitamente a tua opinião, sinceramente não percebo o pouco impacto principalmente aqui no forum, se calhar queriam que voces levassem com raios a 2 metros e a carrinha fosse arrastada. No vosso lugar, acho mais que justo querer mais feedback, mas pronto adiante, continuem o vosso bom trabalho noutras tantas caçadas, sejam elas onde for.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 09:03)

Manhã de folga... E enquanto lá fora se espera por alguma animação, cá dentro há finalmente tempo para ver o último episódio do documentário.

Confesso que senti alguma adrenalina ao minuto 10.  E que foram realmente felizes em Happy!

De resto, bom, que dizer? Trabalho magnifico! 

No final questiono-me sobre o quanto, monetariamente, seria preciso pagar a uma equipa de reportagem que fosse destacada para fazer um documentário deste género. O quanto vocês gastaram (tempo, dinheiro, dedicação e trabalho de realização - devem ser muitas centenas de gigas de informação que foram editadas!), e o retorno... Bom, bem sei que fizeram isto com imensa paixão e dedicação! Talvez um dia alguém vos dê a devida recompensa! Eu espero que sim!

Quanto a mim, adorei o documentário! Há imagens, time-lapses, conteúdo didáctico e partilhas de experiências únicas! Os meus mais sinceros parabéns e obrigado!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2016 às 09:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só consegui ver agora o episódio, excelente, quero dar os parabéns a toda equipa, acredito que foi uma experiência enriquecedora que vos vai marcar para sempre, de forma bem positiva certamente.
> Quanto ao resto, compreendo perfeitamente a tua opinião, sinceramente não percebo o pouco impacto principalmente aqui no forum, se calhar queriam que voces levassem com raios a 2 metros e a carrinha fosse arrastada. No vosso lugar, acho mais que justo querer mais feedback, mas pronto adiante, continuem o vosso bom trabalho noutras tantas caçadas, sejam elas onde for.
> Cumprimentos.




Obrigado pelo comentário! Toda a equipa agradece. 
Quanto ao resto...não é necessário dizer muito mais...  fizemos isto com paixão e dedicação... é o que interessa


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2016 às 09:45)

AnDré disse:


> Manhã de folga... E enquanto lá fora se espera por alguma animação, cá dentro há finalmente tempo para ver o último episódio do documentário.
> 
> Confesso que senti alguma adrenalina ao minuto 10.  E que foram realmente felizes em Happy!
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado @AnDré  Esse minuto deu alguma adrenalina lá! eheh! Não tenhas duvidas! Ahaha!

De resto, só temos a agradecer as tuas palavras!  Venha a próxima temporada e projectos!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2016 às 23:16)

A exibição dos episódios "No Caminho dos Tornados" que mostram a nossa aventura em pleno Tornado Alley no último ano de 2015 chegou ao fim e fica o desejo da equipa Troposfera lá voltar num futuro próximo para vos trazer novos e melhores registos dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais extremos do planeta.

Deixamos convosco o best of da nossa série documental e desde já deixamos um agradecimento a todos aqueles que nos deram o seu apoio neste projecto que irá continuar e a todos os que acompanharam o nosso trabalho. Esperemos que tenham gostado! Obrigado a todos. 

Quem quiser ver e rever todos os nossos episódios, poderão encontrá-los aqui: http://bit.ly/1QpbBAr
‪#‎NoCaminhodosTornados‬ ‪#‎Troposfera‬


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 23:41)

ecobcg disse:


> A exibição dos episódios "No Caminho dos Tornados" que mostram a nossa aventura em pleno Tornado Alley no último ano de 2015 chegou ao fim e fica o desejo da equipa Troposfera lá voltar num futuro próximo para vos trazer novos e melhores registos dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais extremos do planeta.
> 
> Deixamos convosco o best of da nossa série documental e desde já deixamos um agradecimento a todos aqueles que nos deram o seu apoio neste projecto que irá continuar e a todos os que acompanharam o nosso trabalho. Esperemos que tenham gostado! Obrigado a todos.
> 
> ...


Já vi o vídeo. Muito bom mesmo! Fico à espera da próxima ronda.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já vi o vídeo. Muito bom mesmo! Fico à espera da próxima ronda.



Eheh! Obrigado!


----------



## actioman (29 Mai 2016 às 20:32)

Com bastante tempo de atraso , mas aqui fica o meu agradecimento por este espectacular trabalho audiovisual e educativo (pelo menos para mim foi, aprendi muita coisa nova!). Foi realmente emocionante e com um _crescendum_ de intensidade a cada novo episódio, terminando com grande apoteose!
Estiveram quase quase a atingir um dos grande objectivos, assistir e registar um tornado no solo!
Aposto que terão nova oportunidade e quem sabe desta vez sejam bem sucedidos. Como bem relembrava o Bruno, são por vezes áreas enormes com alertas, chegando a ser do tamanho do nosso país! Para além de todo o estudo e conhecimento que vocês têm, uma boa dose de sorte também faz falta nestas situações!

A vocês toda a minha admiração e respeito! 

Grande abraço!

PS- As caricaturas excelentes!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jun 2016 às 13:27)

actioman disse:


> Com bastante tempo de atraso , mas aqui fica o meu agradecimento por este espectacular trabalho audiovisual e educativo (pelo menos para mim foi, aprendi muita coisa nova!). Foi realmente emocionante e com um _crescendum_ de intensidade a cada novo episódio, terminando com grande apoteose!
> Estiveram quase quase a atingir um dos grande objectivos, assistir e registar um tornado no solo!
> Aposto que terão nova oportunidade e quem sabe desta vez sejam bem sucedidos. Como bem relembrava o Bruno, são por vezes áreas enormes com alertas, chegando a ser do tamanho do nosso país! Para além de todo o estudo e conhecimento que vocês têm, uma boa dose de sorte também faz falta nestas situações!
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelo comentário @actioman 

Veremos o que o futuro nos reserva


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2016 às 19:37)

E porque durante a nossa estadia nos EUA e presença frente à câmara, nem sempre acertávamos com o que tínhamos para dizer, fica aqui um pequeno "apanhado" do que se passava nos  bastidores deste documentário da Troposfera!


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2016 às 00:33)

ecobcg disse:


> E porque durante a nossa estadia nos EUA e presença frente à câmara, nem sempre acertávamos com o que tínhamos para dizer, fica aqui um pequeno "apanhado" do que se passava nos  bastidores deste documentário da Troposfera!



Ahahaha! Muito bom! 
Aquela sirene dos bombeiros ao meio dia... 

Aproveitei para rever o Best of...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2016 às 08:53)

AnDré disse:


> Ahahaha! Muito bom!
> Aquela sirene dos bombeiros ao meio dia...
> 
> Aproveitei para rever o Best of...



Ehehe! Fizeste muito bem André!


----------

